# Quick help needed! Respond ASAP



## khut (Jun 4, 2006)

I accidently used a lead pellet instead of my new gold pellets. Will this poison the meat in anyway (Since it's lead). I shot it behind the ear and it died instantly but I dont want to eat anything that is going to give me food or lead poisoning.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

you'll live... eat it.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've ate alot (several hundred in fact) squirrels that were killed with shotguns firing lead shot and .22 rifles firing lead hollow points, I always just spit out the shot and bullet fragments and keep eating, never hurt me any. Lead poisoning is a little over rated anyway in my books, no body ever heard about it untill California decided to over react.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Khut pitch the squirrel in the garden and go to Burger King.

Seriously Remington 7400 is right.

You might drool a little and start to find your sister attractive but hey!!


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

yea remington is right. Most people use lead shotgun shells on phesants because steel it more expensive. Realize that when you shoot a pheasant with a shotgun you hit it with probly 10 bbs about the same as the ones you use in a bb gun. they probly sit in the bird for probably 2 hours before i clean them. If i dont get them all i spit them out too. Im sure i have swallowed a few i didnt feel. Never felt sick.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

pack go for a mri then you will fill it 
and for khut just dont eat the spot were you shot it


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

every bird hunter out there has probably eaten a few pellets. There is no way you can get them all out. Doesnt hurt anybody.


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

as stated shotguns shoot lead, .22's shoot lead and rifles shoot lead, i think ur gonna be alright :wink:


----------



## PipSqueak (Mar 24, 2006)

lead..........yuuuummm! :homer: It's not goona kill ya...I hope :wink:


----------

